# Wintergrace - Dallas conference



## Edward (Jan 22, 2015)

Derek Thomas (Senior pastor First Presbyterian Columbia SC, formerly Associate First Presbyterian Jackson MS) will be teaching from the book of Job January 25-27 2015 7-8:30 pm plus Sunday morning services (9:30 and 11 only) at Park Cities Presbyterian. More info here: WinterGrace ? Park Cities Presbyterian Church (PCA)


----------

